# Disc Stuck in iBook



## eliza234 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi I read a similar post where cate took her computer into the store to remove the disk which is what I might have to do. But I thought I would try here first. Silly me, put a mini disk into the cd slot of my laptop. And was kind of surprised when it didn't come out. It does not even register that I have something in my drive. Should I just take it in, or is there some cool tech thing I can do to get it out.


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

From what I've heard there is a tiny little hole at one end of the disc insert bit. And if you poke a pin into it it manually ejects whatever is in there. I'd check google though, as I'm not sure if this works or if there even is a hole to press.


----------



## JackAndCoke (Apr 26, 2007)

There's only a hole a very few number of iBooks. You have to take it to be repaired unfortunately, no way around it.


----------

